# Kreg jig question



## greg.l (Jun 13, 2013)

I am new to the forums and have used my Kreg pocket hole jig quite a few times. I have only used stock that is the same size for the joint. I have a project that is using two different thicknesses. 1-1/2" and 3/4". The holes are being drilled into the 1-1/2". The question is do I set the jig and bit for 1-1/2" (I think I should) and what length screw do I use?

Thanks,
Greg


----------



## fire65 (Oct 29, 2008)

I think you will still keep it set for 3/4" and use 1 1/4" screws. 
You could set if for 1 1/2" and go with the longer screws but you will not gain anything since you will still be putting the same amount of screw into the 3/4. 
As always just set it up and do some testing before you hit the good stuff.


----------



## greg.l (Jun 13, 2013)

Yeah, I'll test it out first. The jig instructions don't talk about mismatched sizes at all. I watched the videos as well and didn't catch any thing about it.


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Greg

When you are working with two different thicknesses you will want to set everything up and use the screw length for the thinner thickness of the two. For example if you are drilling your holes in a 2X4 and attaching it to a 3/4" piece you will want to set the jig and the depth collar for the 3/4" setting and use a 1 1/4" screws. If you are going the opposite way and drilling your holes into the 3/4" piece and joining it to the 2X4 you would set everything up the same, but you can use a little bit longer screw to give you some more strength.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Greg, welcome to the forum.

Kreg have a specific instruction to cover that. I will see if I can find it.


Screw size for DIFFERENT sized lumber - Kreg Jig Owners Community


PS: found this file hidden in the above link.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

I have 4 brands of pocket holes systems and I use 2" and 3" long screws now and then no big deal ,set it and forget it..

==


----------



## Botelho007 (Sep 23, 2012)

James good file.

Thank you.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

greg.l said:


> I am new to the forums and have used my Kreg pocket hole jig quite a few times. I have only used stock that is the same size for the joint. I have a project that is using two different thicknesses. 1-1/2" and 3/4". The holes are being drilled into the 1-1/2". The question is do I set the jig and bit for 1-1/2" (I think I should) and what length screw do I use?
> 
> Thanks,
> Greg


kreg screw size

About 5:10 into the video he talks about different size pieces of wood.

Al


----------



## Shortslvs (Jan 13, 2013)

James I printed that baby out and I am putting it in the box with my screws. 

Seems simple enough to just figure out, but as I add up the time spent doing that - well the pdf will come in very handy


----------



## greg.l (Jun 13, 2013)

Thanks James. That is exactly what I needed. The chart is going to hang off the tool chest.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Greg, welcome to the forum.
> 
> Kreg have a specific instruction to cover that. I will see if I can find it.
> 
> ...


James-

Thank you James!!! That attachment will save me loads of grief and frustration. Been using pocket hole jigs for years and never really had any reference for pocket hole screw size. I just guestamated. (sometimes with bad results) Your response was one of those truely helpful posts that I think should be saved in a sticky for reference, so others can find it easily.


----------



## N'awlins77 (Feb 25, 2011)

Yup, I printed it out too!! Thanks James!


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

MAFoElffen said:


> James-
> 
> Thank you James!!! That attachment will save me loads of grief and frustration. Been using pocket hole jigs for years and never really had any reference for pocket hole screw size. I just guestamated. (sometimes with bad results) Your response was one of those truely helpful posts that I think should be saved in a sticky for reference, so others can find it easily.


Yep. What he said.


----------



## NotToDay (May 15, 2013)

James 
Thank you


----------



## rss1600 (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks Jim.. I too, as one reader said, drilled through my base "experimenting" on joining two different sizes of stock.


----------



## WurliTzerwilly (Jun 9, 2013)

Thanks Jim.

I usually find my way round these issues, but that chart will make it so much easier.


----------



## hankh (Jun 25, 2013)

Stricky's are a really good thing. I just bought a Kreg Pocket Hole jig - and right there in the sticky I found the answer to the questions that the instruction booklet doesn't answer. Thanks!
Hank


----------



## Brucevan (Nov 14, 2014)

*Kreg jig set up*

If you are drilling into the 1 1/2, use that setup. I have found that using a piece of scrap the sizes of the project really helps. 
I have also found that if you are doing right angles, the Kregs corner clamp is really worth the money.


----------

